# Will Windows 10 work with Wilcom?



## sandollar (Dec 7, 2007)

I am using Wilcom Decostudio E3 and thinking about 
upgrading to windows 10. Should or should I not. That is the question.


----------



## Fltees (Aug 17, 2013)

We upgraded to 10 3 days ago and honestly never gave it a thought. Have been running Wilcom without any problems, so I guess the answer is yes!


----------



## WLGT (Jan 31, 2015)

Zero issues on Wilcom since beta and release, works great so far.


----------



## StitchShoppe (Jun 1, 2006)

What version of WILCOM did you upgrade?


----------



## sandollar (Dec 7, 2007)

I have DecoStudio e1.5.


----------



## snowman6962 (Feb 8, 2013)

running just fine on Windows 10


----------



## LTPEMB (Jul 10, 2015)

Windows 10 works with wilcom. Only note is update corel x6 to the latest hotfix/service pack to fix the menu bar in corel.


----------



## wilaponce (Dec 8, 2016)

Hi Everyone,

I recently installed Wilcom Embroidery Studio E3 with CorelDraw
But I dont see the CorelDraw Button on the top left of the screen, image provided below.

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B2IiaMRbHCdcNUFLVUJndHRSMWhLdWIwQnI4TWR1WWsyWENR

computer specs:
Windows 10
64-bit


Anyone having the same problem?


----------



## TPrintDesigner (Sep 16, 2007)

You have embroidery studio digitizing, not designing.

You do have some other missing icons tho, so right click onto the grey space and a popup box will show. Tick every available option.


----------

